# Eco Complete or CaribSea Floramax?



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't used Eco Complete, but Floramax looks nice and I use it in both of my 10g tanks mixed with black Seachem Flourite. 

I will tell you this, it's by far the dirtiest, dustiest substrate I've EVER used (aside from play box sand).

Make your choice between the two based on how clean Eco-complete comes lol....


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

Eco. Go with anything that comes wet and doesn't need rinsing. Made by the same company though. Go to the Caribsea.com website and they highlight the differences.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Which one comes wet?


----------



## machinehead26 (Mar 13, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> Which one comes wet?


eco complete


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

My floramax was kinda moist/damp when I got it. Not what I'd call "wet" though.


----------

